
A reminder that people is always first - rgllm
https://twitter.com/smackingg/status/1222860452960579585
======
y-c-o-m-b
Similar thing happened to me with my last job (software dev). I applied and
didn't get a response.

5 months (yes, nearly half a year) later they send me an email asking if I'm
still looking for work. I told them I am still looking but I have to decline
since given it took 5 months to respond, I have very low confidence in the
company to treat its employees with respect nor do I have any reason to take
them seriously. They sent back a very detailed nicely written apology and
explained how there was a recruiting "scandal" in the company and the steps
they took to correct it.

I gave them another chance, ended up accepting the position and I was at the
company for more than 3 years.

